# Working Collie needs a home



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Pease contact the Border Collie Trust at Rugeley about this one



> y.
> 
> George is about 12 months old and is a pure Welsh Collie from good working stock  they believe his dad is a champion. He was trained to work but there was not enough work for him so he started to round up the working Terriers which they did not enjoy so he was sold on. Original owner has no idea how he ended up as a stray.
> 
> ...


----------

